# Portage River Crappie



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone been on the river yet since this cold front? Are the crappies starting to bite yet?


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Where exactly would one go on the Portage for Crappie? Any specific spots?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

FishyMcFisherson said:


> Where exactly would one go on the Portage for Crappie? Any specific spots?


all over the mouth area, and any marina/docks


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't heard any reports, but I think that bite should be picking up pretty soon in the marina's. Usually once the water hits the low 60's they start moving.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

bigbass201 said:


> I haven't heard any reports, but I think that bite should be picking up pretty soon in the marina's. Usually once the water hits the low 60's they start moving.


That is what I was thinking, it has to be soon!


----------



## Timothy Konczal (Apr 20, 2016)

Fished the portage yesterday and no crappies but did catch 6 nice size white bass within 30 minutes of each other. They was 10 inches plus. I have never caught that many and that size this time of the year. All was released. The water was very clear. You could see 4 or 5 feet down.


----------

